# بالصور :تسونامى كمان وكمان



## asmicheal (5 يوليو 2009)

*







بداية تسونامي 26 ديسمبر 2004 في جزر المالديف
































































التسونامي هي موجة ضخمة محيطية تحتوي على سلسلة من الأمواج وقدراً هائلاً من المياه تسببها الزلازلوالبراكين وغيرها، وتنشأ الموجة المدية عندما يحدث انزلاق عمودي في قاع البحر من شأنه ضعضعة السطح الأفقي لقاع البحر فتنشأ على سطح البحر الموجة المديّة، وشأنها شأن أي موجه، تتجه الموجة المدية إلى الشواطئ ويعتمد على حجم الأنزلاق الأرضي في قاع البحر، تتحدد كمية وحجم الموجة المدية ومقدار الخراب الذي تخلفه.


تختلف الموجات المدية عن موجات البحار والمحيطات الناجمة من حركة الرياح، فتستطيع الأولى عبور آلاف الكيلومترات في قعر البحر مع فقدان طفيف لطاقة الموجة نتيجة ترحالها، ولهذه، فنجد ان التأثير المرأي لموجات المد يُرى بعد ساعات من حدوثه في قعر البحر على الشواطئ المنكوبة بعد سريان كميات المياه الهائلة على اليابسة.




التسونامي كلمة ياباننية ،وتعني في هذه الثقافة الموجة التي تصدر من الخليج البحري أي (موجة خليج)أو تصدر من الميناء أي (موجة ميناء).و يجيء وصف هذه الأمواج جل الأوقات بالأمواج الناتجة عن الزلازل التي كون مركزها قاع البحر، وهذا التعريف قد لا يكون صحيحا، إذ كلمة تسونامي كما عرفنا آنفا هي حركة عادية ناتجة عن حركة المد المعروفة التي يكون سببها جاذبية القمر على محيطات كوكب الأرض كما قد لا يكون صحيحا تعريفها كذلك بتلك الأمواج العملاق التي قد تفوق العشر أمتار، لأن حركة المد و الأمواج الناتجة عنه لا تفوق خمسين سنتمتر لأن المسبب واضح وثابت علميا منذ القدم. والتسونامي بتعريفه الإعلامي قديم الوقوع و الحدوث، فقد سجلت اليابان منذ سنة 700 ميلادية إلى سنة 2004 ما رقمه 150 حالةمن هذا القبيل.
أما أسباب وقوع هذه الظاهرة الطبيعية الكارثية من أخطرها الزلازل القوية التي تقع في قاع المحيط وهي التي غالبا ما تحدث ه الأمواج العاتية. وهذا الزلزال عبارة عن تزحزح وانزياح لتضاريس جزء من قاع المحيط تكون درجته عنيفة و مدمرة حتى أنها تقاس في بعض الأحيان بانفجار نووي كبير.ووهذه التزحزحات والرجات الأرضية غالبا تكون عمودية أما أفقيا فلا تسجل حوث هذه الأمواج ومثال ذلك الزلزال الذي ضرب منطقة كاليفورنيا في 12 أبريل سنة 1906 حيث وقع انزياح أفقي لمنطقة سان اندرياس مسافة ستة أمتار أرضا وقاعا بطول مئات الكيلومترات. ومن أسباب هذه الظاهرة ثورة البراكين التي تقع في قاع المحيطات قتقذف بالحمم الكبيرة مولدة ارتفاعا لللأمواج وغالبا ماتكون هذه الكارثة بيئية فقط.ووقع مثل في جزيرتي سومطرة و جاوا وكان بركان كراكاتو هو المسبب سنة 1883 . والسبب الآخر لهذه الظاهرة هي ارتطام النيازيك الفضائية بسطح المحيط مولدة بعد ذلك موجات دائرية كما هو معروف فزيائيا وهنا يكون الموج تناسبيا مع الحجم والسرعة ثم قوة الإرتطام.ولقد أبدعت السينما في هذا المجال. أما سرعة أمواج التسونامي فتبلغ في بعض الأحيان 720 كيلومتر في الساعة وقد تصل إلى 1000 كيلومتر حسب عمق وطول المحيط ودرجة الزلزال وقد تكون أمواجه لاتختلف على أمواج المد. وأكبر منطقة معرضة لهذه الكارثة الطبيعية هي المنطقة المعروفة بحزام الزلازل والتي تقع في المحيط الهادي بدون أن نستثني المحيطين الأطلسي والهندي فالأول عرف هذه الظاهرة إثر الزلزال المعروف بزلزال لشبونة سنة 1755 والذي كان كارثيا فعلا وامتد حتى السويد .كم لم تسلم البحار كالمتوسط والأسود وقزوين فأحداث زلزال مسينا سنة 1908 




تحرص الكثير من الدول الواقعة على حوض المحيط الهادي كاليابان وجزر هاواي على رصد التغيرات في ضغط الماء في قاع المحيط وإرسال هذه التغيرات عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية لمراكز رصد الموجات المدية ليتسنّى للسلطات إخلاء الشواطئ من الناس، الأمر الذي لم يكن متوفراً في حادثة زلزال المحيط الهندي عام 2004، ففي 26 ديسمبر2004، ضربت موجة مد عاتية شواطئ كل من إندونيسيا، الهند، سيريلانكا، المالديف، ميانمار، تايلاند وخلّفت كماً هائلاً من الدمار، وتعزى الخسائر الفادحة في الأرواح لعدم إنشاء الدول آنفة الذكر مراكز رصد وإنذار مبكر لمثل هذه الكوارث الطبيعية..




منقووووووووووووووول*


----------



## white rose (5 يوليو 2009)

*معلومات رائعة

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2009)

جميل  يا asmicheal

شكراااااا على  الموضوع  والمعلومات المهمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sara A (5 يوليو 2009)

*رائع*
*ميرسى كتيرaasmicheal*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)

*اسم الصليب*
*شكلة مرعب *
*شكرا اكتير على الصور*​


----------



## وليم تل (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا  asmicheal
على الموضوع والمعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------

